# Batterie im Mund xD



## Serran (12. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mal eine Frage... Jeder erzählt mir was anderes... Ist es gefährlich eine Batterie DIE FRISCH AUS DER PACKUNG IST und NICHt ausläuft in den Mund zu nehmen?



BTW: Fragt nicht warum , ihr wollts gar nicht wissen xD


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

Nunja, wissen tu ich es nicht. Solange sie nicht ausläuft, dürfte außen nichts dran sein. Geht halt um die Säure und die ist glücklicherweise innen gefangen. Aus guten Gründen.
Aber sicher bin ich mir da natürlich nicht... Habs schliesslich noch nie ausprobiert  oÔ

/edit: Ach ja, den Hygienegrund spreche ich mal garnicht an, das ist eh viel zu überbewertet.. -.-


----------



## Noxiel (12. Juni 2008)

Eine Batterie, die frisch ausgepackt und keine Spuren von Beschädigung aufweist in den Mund zu nehmen; in den Mund nehmen, nicht kauen, stellt kein Gesundheitsrisiko dar. Also keine Gefahr für Leib und Leben.


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

Höchstens für die Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (12. Juni 2008)

An so einer Flachbatterie an den Kontakten lecken...hm das zuckt so schön an der Zunge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kindheitserinnerungen werden wach... :>


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Juni 2008)

Die Kontakte kitzeln dann so lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den Rest des Tages hatte man nen komischen Geschmack im Mund weil die Zunge irritiert war... *g*


----------



## Thoryia (12. Juni 2008)

Genau das mein ich, und der Geschmack war irgendwie...so wie Kohle?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Juni 2008)

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man gegen 'nen aktiven Weidezaun pinkelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (12. Juni 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man gegen 'nen aktiven Weidezaun pinkelt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nichts... weil der Urinstrahl nicht durchgehend ist, sondern aus vielen Tropfen besteht, kann keine dirkete Leitung aufgebaut werden. Schonmal Mythbusters geguckt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

Solange du sie nicht runterschluckst, kein Thema.


----------



## gaius kamui (12. Juni 2008)

lol wie kommt man eigentlich überhaupt auf die idee sowas zu machen 
(okay es sei den man hat einmal zuviel jackass geschaut^^)
das ist eindeutig eine ich hab zuviel getrunken und hab langeweile überlegung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (12. Juni 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> nichts... weil der Urinstrahl nicht durchgehend ist, sondern aus vielen Tropfen besteht, kann keine dirkete Leitung aufgebaut werden. Schonmal Mythbusters geguckt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch es funzt, Erfahrung aus erster Hand... (nicht ich, ich stand aber daneben^^)

Die harten nehmen nen 9V Block


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich, und der Geschmack war irgendwie...so wie Kohle?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eher ein bisschen sauer/bitter.


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. Juni 2008)

wtf? :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juni 2008)

Nun wissen wir ja, was die Buffed-Mods den ganzen Abend machen: Batterien nuckeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juni 2008)

was denn sonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



buffed show 100: wie man batterie nukelt. heute raiden wir von klein zu gross. Zam versucht sich an der V6 Batterie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> buffed show 100: wie man batterie nukelt. heute raiden wir von klein zu gross. Zam versucht sich an der V6 Batterie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und danach:
"Weidenzaun-Pinkeln: Wer hält länger durch?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2008)

omfg ich brech ab vor lachen is das geil XDD,

heute werd ich mir mal n packen batterien kaufen


----------



## Thoryia (13. Juni 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Eher ein bisschen sauer/bitter.


Stimmt genau, bei Dir scheint die Erinnerung noch frischer zu sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den ganzen Tag mit diesem saure Drops Geschmack dann rumgerannt...muahahahaa


----------



## Yuukami (13. Juni 2008)

DIESER THREAD MACHT MIR ANGST


----------



## Oonâgh (13. Juni 2008)

I lol'ed ...


----------



## Gramarye (13. Juni 2008)

was passiert wenn man zu viel zeit hat? man unterhält sich im forum, was passiert, wenn man ne batterie in mund nimmt und macht es dann vielleicht auch noch.....zu geil


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Stimmt genau, bei Dir scheint die Erinnerung noch frischer zu sein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dürfte mittlerweile auch ca. 10 Jahre her sein.. *g*

Edit: Leicht metallischer Geschmack war da auch noch.
Irgendwie hab ich grad Lust auf Batterien... afk


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (13. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen gouden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (13. Juni 2008)

leute ihr unterhaltet euch über das lutschen von Batterien sagt mal gehts noch


----------



## Incontemtio (13. Juni 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> LEUTE IHR UNTERHALTET EUCH ÜBERS BATTERIENLUTSCHEN SAGT MAL GEHTS NOCH



Du schreibst alles in Capsock, sag mal geht's noch?


----------



## Yuukami (13. Juni 2008)

lmaa ^^ extra damit du deinen frieden hast geändert kind


----------



## Yuukami (13. Juni 2008)

ist doch meine sache oder


----------



## Lurock (13. Juni 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> ist doch meine sache oder


Nein, du bist Sache der Moderatoren, man kanns auch übertreiben Schwester.
Ein "imaa" ist vollkommen übertrieben, denn Incontemtio hatte schon Recht...


----------



## iggeblackmoore (13. Juni 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> nichts... weil der Urinstrahl nicht durchgehend ist, sondern aus vielen Tropfen besteht, kann keine dirkete Leitung aufgebaut werden. Schonmal Mythbusters geguckt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hab es gesehen, aber es war doch glaube ich eine Schiene du unter Strom stand, aber im endeffekt ist es ja egal, weil wir dadurch wissen das Pipi kein Strahl ist.


----------



## Alpax (13. Juni 2008)

aber du kannst gegen ne 100kV Leitung pinkeln .. da springt der Strom dann von Urintropfen zu Urintropfen bis er deinen kleine Freund erreicht .. nie mehr Viagra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sano (14. Juni 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> DIESER THREAD MACHT MIR ANGST



deine signatur macht MIR angst!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





1. ja, eindeutig schmeckts sauer. 6V ftw!
2. der weidezaun ist nicht soo ungefährlich wie ihr 
denkt ... da hat der kleine direkt keinen spass 
mehr weiter zu machen^^


mfg


----------



## MiniMinie (14. Juni 2008)

ähm ok... mir macht dieser thread auch irgendwie angst...
aba.. schon irgendwie lustig das zu lesen.. macht ruhig weiter oO


----------



## Serran (14. Juni 2008)

Also ich finds gut und kann beruight meine Batterie rauchen... Richtig!  Darum hab ich den Thread aufgemacht... XD  BTW: NEIN ICH ZÜNDE SIE NICHT WIRKLICH  AN ! xD ... Es macht aber Spass wenn einem die Leute auf der Strasse sooooo verwirrt hinterher gucken weil man eine Batterie ausklopft etc.  xD


----------



## MiniMinie (14. Juni 2008)

oh man, ja das muss man sich mal vorstellen haha x)


----------



## Rexo (14. Juni 2008)

wen ich das hier so lese kommt mier ein youtube vid in den sin.

was lernt man am ende des vid´s?
genau man steckt seinen Pileman nicht in die steck dose


----------



## Serran (14. Juni 2008)

MiniMinie schrieb:


> oh man, ja das muss man sich mal vorstellen haha x)



Wenn du es nicht gesehen hast kannst du es nicht... Ich hab geheult vor lachen.. Und ich denk ich bin bei vielen gesprächsthema nummer 1 xD


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Wenn du es nicht gesehen hast kannst du es nicht... Ich hab geheult vor lachen.. Und ich denk ich bin bei vielen gesprächsthema nummer 1 xD


Video mahcen hochladen und hier posten ich will das sehn


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Video mahcen hochladen und hier posten ich will das sehn



Dito.. DAS will ich auch echt ma sehn.
Aber bitte in der Quali, dass man es auch sieht und nicht nur als Nebenstehender, der eh dabei war, sich gut daran erinnern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juni 2008)

Ihr wollt unbedingt sehen wie wie jemand eine Batterie in den Mund nimmt und so tut als ob er sie rauchen würde?

Oder hab ich da was nicht verstanden?


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Juni 2008)

Ja, richtig.. Weil ich es irgendwie für total bescheuert halte und für jegliche Idiotie immer zwei offene Augen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (15. Juni 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dürfte mittlerweile auch ca. 10 Jahre her sein.. *g*
> 
> Edit: Leicht metallischer Geschmack war da auch noch.
> Irgendwie hab ich grad Lust auf Batterien... afk


Bei mir sind es fast 20...

Und, wie war es vorgestern, noch der gleiche Kick? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast es gut, ich hatte auch mal Lust wieder zu testen, aber Flachbatterien gibts hier keine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (15. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (15. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das Ding da so sehe, läuft mir grad das Wasser im Mund...ich weiss das klingt skurril, aber ist wirklich so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (15. Juni 2008)

*lol*


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

rofl


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es fast 20...
> 
> Und, wie war es vorgestern, noch der gleiche Kick?
> 
> ...



Hab keine Flachbatterie gefunden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoryia schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Ding da so sehe, läuft mir grad das Wasser im Mund...ich weiss das klingt skurril, aber ist wirklich so!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl.. mir auch *g*
Ausserdem spür ich grad wieder diesen säuerlichen Geschmack an den zwei Stellen auf der Zunge wo die Batteriekontakte immer hinkamen *sabber*


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juni 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> nichts... weil der Urinstrahl nicht durchgehend ist, sondern aus vielen Tropfen besteht, kann keine dirkete Leitung aufgebaut werden. Schonmal Mythbusters geguckt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mythbuster ftw
und @rest des threades _*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOl*_


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2008)

Lol, kaue auch oft auf Batterien im Mund rumm, wenn ich grad zocke.. macht irgendwie fun und wenn ich keine finde, nuckel ich an der leeren Ice Tea Flasche rumm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öhm.. wie ich grad bemerkt habe, habe ich sone Batterie, das kitzelt so lustig, aber merke schon den komischen Geschmack auf der Zunge ... und grad habe ich ein leckers agentinisches Steak gegessen, 2 Stück 14 Euro


----------



## Auylio (15. Juni 2008)

Ich muss es dierekt mal ausprobieren ^^


----------



## gamerfront (15. Juni 2008)

als ich diesen theard gesehen hatte dachte ich das wär nen schertz aber jetzt hab ich ne batterie im mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (15. Juni 2008)

Und, wie fühlt sichs an? *sabber*


----------



## Black Muffin (15. Juni 2008)

Ich schwöre euch, wenn irgendwo in diesem Thread eine Frau gepostet hat, dass sie eine Batterie in den Mund genommen hat...! Die müsste es ja voll nötig haben!


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ich schwöre euch, wenn irgendwo in diesem Thread eine Frau gepostet hat, dass sie eine Batterie in den Mund genommen hat...! Die müsste es ja voll nötig haben!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und du musst die aufmerksamkeit ja voll nötig haben mein kleiner ganxta


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juni 2008)

eh dieser thread hat mir das ganze wochenende keine ruhe gelassen und hals ich gestern *leicht betrunken* es ausprobiert habe muss ich doch feststellen das Batterienlutschen nen 1 a bonbon ersatz ist... aber trotzdem ich kann nicht glauben das das auf dauer gesund ist


----------



## Silenzz (15. Juni 2008)

Finde es doch einfach raus, wir sehn uns in 10 Jahren, wenn deine Zunge jegliche Geschmacksnerven fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (16. Juni 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> nichts... weil der Urinstrahl nicht durchgehend ist, sondern aus vielen Tropfen besteht, kann keine dirkete Leitung aufgebaut werden. Schonmal Mythbusters geguckt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Hey Mythbusters ist genial! Die Folge kenne ich auch, aber ich kenne eh fast alle Folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## chopi (16. Juni 2008)

ich verfolg den thread nun seit n paar tagen...will auch ma verstehn was in euch vorgeht...aber ich kann keine baterie finden >.<
wtb [alcaline V1.5] /w me


----------



## MiniMinie (17. Juni 2008)

ihr sitzt jetzt wirklich alle batterienlutschend vor dem computer herum?! Omg und ich dachte ich bin krank x))
ne is ja echtmal lustig.. direkt mal ausprobieren wenn ich ne batterie finde..


----------



## Yuukami (17. Juni 2008)

/w chopi 
<Yuukami> Psst hier sind grade frisch reingekommen 
*TÜTE ZUSTECK*
<Yuukami> wünsche dir viel spaß


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

ich weis nur das steckdose + kabel = stromausfall bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das da baterie lutsch gut ist kann ich mir nid so gut vorstellen .. ok als kind fand ich den kuh zaun immer cool ^^ anfass .. bzz .. anfass .. bzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (17. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich weis nur das steckdose + kabel = stromausfall bedeutet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hrhrhrhr*

Was auch nicht so toll kommt: 

6jähriges Kind + Plastikstrohhalm + Steckdose = sehr ungünstige Kombination
Das war das erste und letzte Mal, dass ich mit ner Steckdose gespielt habe. Hat ordentlich gerummst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist zum Glück gaaaaaaaaaaaanz lange her.
Das Ding mit der Batterie hat wohl auch jeder gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (25. Juni 2008)

und mit dem zaun auch...und es klappt....(autsch/hüpf....)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Das ist doch alles nicht euer ernst , oder? Ihr wollt mir weißmachen ,das ihr batterien lutscht und kaut? Oo

Ist das nicht n bissel gefährlich? Also , ich kann mich noch dran erinnern , wo mein Kumpel sich nen miniatur Helikoptergeholt hat ( rotorenblätter spannweite 1,80. Oo ) und den Akku nicht reinbekommen hat... Ich guck mir den Akku an und sage : Hey zieh mal dei Folie da ab ( jetz weiß ich übrigens das man das nicht zu jemandem sagen sollte , der noch weniger Ahnung als man selber hat ) und auf einmal *bäm* Batterie explodiert , weißer säure rauch spritz in seinem Wohnzimmer ( Nachts wars dann mein schlafzimmer -_- ) rum und alles stinkt erbärmlich.

Meine Frage : Macht ihr euch nicht sorgen , das sowas in eurem Mund losgeht? Oo


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Meine Frage : Macht ihr euch nicht sorgen , das sowas in eurem Mund losgeht? Oo


Jetzt haben sie wegen dir Angst :/ sowas macht man nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

*Lieblingsthread <3*

Macht schön weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich trau mich noch leider noch keine zu lutschen :-/
Kann mich wer nen bisl überzeugen? ^^


----------



## Serran (25. Juni 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> *Lieblingsthread <3*
> 
> Macht schön weiter
> 
> ...



juhu! ich habde deinen Leiblingsthread gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lutsch einfach mal... Das ist sozusagen dein persönlicher Mounteverest... Wenn du den bezwungen hast gehts dir Viel Besser... Ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

Was für ne Batterie empfiehlste mir zum einsteigen?^^


----------



## Serran (25. Juni 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Was für ne Batterie empfiehlste mir zum einsteigen?^^



Richtige Einstellung!  Nimm sone Mp3 Batterien die sind handlich und klein... Da kann auch nich passieren sind nur 1.5 Volt... Selbst wenn man es schafft Strom zu erzeigen kribbelt das nicht mal ( Ich habs probiert) ... Versuchs =)


----------



## Gigafabi (25. Juni 2008)

also ich hab in meiner kindheit nicht an batterien rum genuckelt, wär aber einen versuch wert......


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

Hmm ne fast leere AAA war lahm^^

Jetzt grad ne fast leere AA im Mund und auch noch nichts besonderes festgestellt bis auf den metallischen geschmack an den kontakten^^


----------



## Shalor (25. Juni 2008)

Leute was geht den mit euch hier ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seit wann nuckelt man an Batterien? Ich führe das mal an meiner Schule ein und dann bin ich der ober Pimp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist Kröten lecken out geworden? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

[ironie]Kröten lecken? Auf welchem Planet lebst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/ironie]


----------



## Shalor (25. Juni 2008)

Von manchen Drogenkonsumenten werden die giftigen Hautdrüsensekrete der Bufo marinus zur Stimulation genutzt. *klugscheiss*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles nicht euer ernst , oder? Ihr wollt mir weißmachen ,das ihr batterien lutscht und kaut? Oo
> 
> Ist das nicht n bissel gefährlich? Also , ich kann mich noch dran erinnern , wo mein Kumpel sich nen miniatur Helikoptergeholt hat ( rotorenblätter spannweite 1,80. Oo ) und den Akku nicht reinbekommen hat... Ich guck mir den Akku an und sage : Hey zieh mal dei Folie da ab ( jetz weiß ich übrigens das man das nicht zu jemandem sagen sollte , der noch weniger Ahnung als man selber hat ) und auf einmal *bäm* Batterie explodiert , weißer säure rauch spritz in seinem Wohnzimmer ( Nachts wars dann mein schlafzimmer -_- ) rum und alles stinkt erbärmlich.
> 
> Meine Frage : Macht ihr euch nicht sorgen , das sowas in eurem Mund losgeht? Oo




Das sind aber LiIon-Batterien mit ordentlich viel Volt und Ampere auf der Leitung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem platzen die Dinger gerne.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. Juni 2008)

Ihr seit doch alle krank im kopf wie kann man nur an der Batterie luschen xD warum nicht gleich ne AUTOBATTERIE vielleicht kommt das noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (26. Juni 2008)

Probiers aus und sags und Gothic^^


----------



## Soramac (26. Juni 2008)

Batterien im Mund lutschen >all


----------



## Vanía (26. Juni 2008)

jez wurd ich wegen euch dazu verleitet alle ferbedienungen in der wohnung anch ner batterie abzuklappern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AAA is langweilig, brauch was härteres... xD

[5 min später]also ich find es schmeckt iwie auch leicht...blutig (?) wenn man son teil lutscht....^^

macht aber spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMay (26. Juni 2008)

Buhuuu...ich weiß noch...meine Mom sagte, ich darf niemals in meinem Leben die Batterie an den Mund nehmen....

aber ich sollte eines Nachts die Wecker-Batterie tauschen...

da erinnerte ich mich, was sie gesagt hatte und natürlich musste ich es probieren: "Auaaaaa!"


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> [5 min später]also ich find es schmeckt iwie auch leicht...blutig (?) wenn man son teil lutscht....^^


Blut beinhaltet Eisen --> Blut schmeckt nach Eisen - das was du als Blutgeschmack kennst, ist einfach der Eisengeschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, und nach was wird wohl eine Batterie schmecken?^^


----------



## Sinus1985 (26. Juni 2008)

Hey leute wist ihr eigendlich, das man sich mit dem batt. lutschen auch das rauchen abgewöhnen kann?!

Pure ablenkung und Spaß dabei!!!!!


Also Dem Spaß wegen lutscht was das zeug hält. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (26. Juni 2008)

Juhuuu ich habe tzawr nie geraucht, aber dann bin ich bald nach batterien süchtig.... hmm... macht bestimmt mehr spaß und is gesünder^^

und Batterien schmecken anch garnichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist ja nur der geschmack den man im mund bekommt und eisen hab ich ja noch nie wirklich gelutscht...warum auch? xD


----------



## Thoor (27. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mal als kleines Kind nen Stromzaun angefasst weil mein Freund sagte das sei lustig, nach 5 Minuten wurde es mir zu öde.....

Batterien im Mund...... O M G Kinders ins Bett jetz ne? Ich seh schon die Zeitung:"Kleinkind verschluckt sich an einer Batterie weils ihm im Buffed.de Forum empfohlen wurde"-_-

Btw @über mir! Du beleidigst meinen Gnom! Der wird nicht brennen kk?


----------



## Slavery (27. Juni 2008)

Gehört auch schon immer zu meinen geheimen Wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Batterie im Mund hrhrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

der rutscht mir zu weit runter^^


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

wer rutscht zu weit runter? Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> wer rutscht zu weit runter? Oo


der threat^^


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/push

würd ich ma sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (7. Juli 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> nichts... weil der Urinstrahl nicht durchgehend ist, sondern aus vielen Tropfen besteht, kann keine dirkete Leitung aufgebaut werden. Schonmal Mythbusters geguckt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist so auch nicht ganz war.
mein bruder ist mal auf die idee gekommen. ich weiss aber nur noch das der geschrien hat ohne ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (7. Juli 2008)

ROFFELLLLLLLLLLLL den Batterie Thread gibts ja immer noch!


----------



## Zez (7. Juli 2008)

Es hat sich sogar verbreitet!
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry692079


----------



## Vanía (7. Juli 2008)

ich amg meine batterien, ich nehm immer die aus meiner fernbedienung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die geht so schnell leer =/


----------



## Gorcy (25. Juli 2008)

XD
Was ein GEILER Thread... Danke das ihr mir meinen Feierabend versüßt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: ich habs mich noch nicht getraut ... das mit der Batterie.

PPS: Als 5 jähriger meinte ich mal ich könnte mit einem Nagel die "Energie" aus einer Steckdose in meiner Gürtelschnalle speichern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gaaaanz schlechte Idee. Nach dem die Hauptsicherung rausgeflogen ist war ich den Rest vom Tag wie neben mir . ( meine Haare standen mir auch zu Berge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl. Man ist zum Teil wie gelähmt und spürt den Strom durch seinen Körper fließen. Und die Hand bekommst du auch nicht mehr vom nagel los..... wie festgeklebbt während der Strom fließt...  20 Jahre später ist die Erinnerung immer noch stark und ich würde am liebsten nur noch Elektriker meine Glühbirnen austauschen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ALSO NICHT NACHMACHEN KINDER ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (25. Juli 2008)

Gorcy schrieb:


> XD
> Was ein GEILER Thread... Danke das ihr mir meinen Feierabend versüßt habt
> 
> 
> ...



Erstmal Danke =)

Wie hast du den thread gefunden? Der müsste sauweit nach hinten gerutscht sein.. o.O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naya musst auf jeden Fall mal probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayunoh (25. Juli 2008)

Es gibt auch leute die immer irgendetwas ins Mund stecken müssen.. ich bitte euch ^^ Das is der beweis das momi zu früh den Schnuller weg genommen hat. Pff und die Wissenschaftler reden davon das es ein Vorteil wäre. Fakt ist alles in die Öffnung zu schieben ist ungesund !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (25. Juli 2008)

Gorcy schrieb:


> PPS: Als 5 jähriger meinte ich mal ich könnte mit einem Nagel die "Energie" aus einer Steckdose in meiner Gürtelschnalle speichern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe ungefähr 3 mal nen Schlag als Kind bekommen:
-Im Garten mit einer unisolierten Steckdose gespielt
-Netzteil vom PC kaputt
-Herd falsch geerdet

Und jedesmal hats ziemlich doll weh getan und es waren volle 320 V :<


----------



## Ayunoh (25. Juli 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ich habe ungefähr 3 mal nen Schlag als Kind bekommen:
> -Im Garten mit einer unisolierten Steckdose gespielt
> -Netzteil vom PC kaputt
> -Herd falsch geerdet
> ...



Sei froh wir haben nur die Theorie gelernt ihr dagegen aber gleich die praktische mit.


----------



## Lillyan (25. Juli 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> nichts... weil der Urinstrahl nicht durchgehend ist, sondern aus vielen Tropfen besteht, kann keine dirkete Leitung aufgebaut werden. Schonmal Mythbusters geguckt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also, bei Galileo haben die Männer nen Schlag gekriegt.... ich würds net testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ganz ehrlich... die gefahr, daß bei der Batterie was auslaufen würde wär mir dann doch zu hoch... zumal ich den Sinn nicht wirklich sehe ^^ Bissi nervenkitzel?^^


----------



## Black Muffin (25. Juli 2008)

Dei Mudda klaut Batterien bei Kik -.-


----------



## Gramarye (25. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Dei Mudda klaut Batterien bei Kik -.-


ziemlich sinnvoller beitrag...


btt: naja ich hab eigentlich nicht vor batterien in den mund zu nehmen oder gegen stromzaun zu pinkeln..


----------



## Ayunoh (25. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es ganz witzig.. Ein Mensch sollte alles probiern in seinem Leben. Ich gehe mal kurz mit meinem Radio baden bis gleich.

Edit: @10records10 du nervst langsam -.-


----------



## Gorcy (28. Juli 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke =)
> 
> Wie hast du den thread gefunden? Der müsste sauweit nach hinten gerutscht sein.. o.O
> 
> ...



Ach... ich war so bissl am stöbern in den Buffed Foren ......als ich schon beim Thread Namen so lachen musste, kam ich nicht dran vorbei auch meinen Senf dazu zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das erste was mir beim Öffnen des IE auf der Arbeit heute eingefallen ist?! In den Batterie Thread gucken XD )

und zum guten Schluss 
/PUSH ... Batterie Thread 4 LIFE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

ich hab mal mit nem freund wo wir beide 9(?) waren an ner batterie geleckt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat ein bisschen gekribbelt - sonst nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Juli 2008)

also nach mehrmaligem überlegen  , und weil einige das hier ja ganz toll finden , hab ichs jetzt in der Mittagspause auch mal ausprobiert:
Ich merk nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , was mache ich falsch?


----------



## εмо¢нεη (28. Juli 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> ich hab mal mit nem freund wo wir beide 9(?) waren an ner batterie geleckt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Held. <3


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> also nach mehrmaligem überlegen  , und weil einige das hier ja ganz toll finden , hab ichs jetzt in der Mittagspause auch mal ausprobiert:
> Ich merk nix
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das das thema hier aber vor lauter langeweile **laut schrei ich auch ich auch** immerwieder ausgebuddelt wird find ich noch witziger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (8. August 2008)

*push*


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

du nekromant Oo


----------



## Manoroth (9. August 2008)

oh man leute cih lach mich noch schlapp ab euch^^ das mit der flachbaterie hab ich auch mal auf anraten meines vaters ausprobiert(jep der kommt manchmal auf lustige ideen^^) war lustig^^

aber an baterien zu lutschen.... das is schon etwas ... speziell^^

und Black Muffin: hallo^^


----------



## Lighthelios (9. August 2008)

Dieser Thread ist so bescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Omg ihr seid so krank x))

Als ich klein war (5 oder so), fand ich es immer so lustig einen Elektrozaun anzufassen xD Dran gepinkelt hab ich auch schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja was auch noch geil war im Schullager, fuhren wir mit so speziellen Scooter einen Berg runter (natürlich mit normalen Wegen) und einer ist in einen Elektrozaun gefallen und beim Aufstehen gleich nochmal xDDD


----------



## Rappi (9. August 2008)

Ich habe mal als Kind aus Versehen an einen Rinderdraht gefasst. Ein Pferd stand auf der Weide und ich wollte es anlocken. Aber weil es nicht so nah rankam, wollte ich mich aufstützen und zum Pferd hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit beiden Händen habe ich um diesen Draht gefasst und dann einen Schlag bekommen.


----------



## dragon1 (9. August 2008)

ist mir auch mal passiert.
naja,stimmt,teebeutel rauchen ist super^^


----------



## Unaton (9. August 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> nichts... weil der Urinstrahl nicht durchgehend ist, sondern aus vielen Tropfen besteht, kann keine dirkete Leitung aufgebaut werden. Schonmal Mythbusters geguckt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum hats dann weh getan Oo

Ich weiß nicht ob es immer klappt, aber es geht. Mir völlig wayne was die tollen Mythbusters dazu sagen, selbst ausprobieren ist das beste.
Sooo schlimm ist es nicht, aber es ist ein scheiß Gefühl.


----------



## Thront (9. August 2008)

ob das mit dem mund gefährlich ist weiss ich nicht, aber ich habe mal eine batterie rektal eingeführt weil man mir gesagt hat es würde lustig kribbeln.

stimmt aber nicht.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> ob das mit dem mund gefährlich ist weiss ich nicht, aber ich habe mal eine batterie rektal eingeführt weil man mir gesagt hat es würde lustig kribbeln.
> 
> stimmt aber nicht.



Entweder du bist Krank,
Oder, wenn es sich gut anfühlt dann...
Ich kenne jemanden, der kann das besser erklären...


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

/push


----------



## tschilpi (15. August 2008)

Seltsamerweise hat beim diesmaligen Wandern keiner nen Elektrozaunstromschlag bekommen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (5. Februar 2009)

In der Dunkelheit der Nacht,
in der ich mich befinde,
Die Blitze schlagen ein, 
Mit dir sei die Macht.

Es donnert und zischt.
Der Boden bebt und wühlt sich auf, 
Ich erstarr, voller Bewunderung,
als Es das Erdreich verliess.

Die Beschwörung war gloreich,
ein Turm kosmischer Energie,
aufgeladen und stolz,
die Batterie erfolgreich.

Meine Beschwörungsformel einer Batterie^^dürft ihr gerne als Sig benutzen xD

/PUSH


----------



## Tyalra (5. Februar 2009)

also ich hab vor jahren mal "ausversehen" gegen einen weidezaun gepinkelt... ^^
ich konnte den rest des tages nicht spüren ob ich pinkeln musste.. ^^ 
von den schmerzen mal abgesehen war das ne ziemlich unangenehme sache..
sollte man nicht nachmachen..


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Februar 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> also ich hab vor jahren mal "ausversehen" gegen einen weidezaun gepinkelt... ^^
> ich konnte den rest des tages nicht spüren ob ich pinkeln musste.. ^^
> von den schmerzen mal abgesehen war das ne ziemlich unangenehme sache..
> sollte man nicht nachmachen..


hmmm

ein pinkelstrahl ist nicht durchgehend, sondern voller tropfen.
kann da der strom dadurch überhaupt wirklich zum körper geleitet werden? :\


----------



## Lothron-Other (5. Februar 2009)

Beim Blitz geht doch auch, obwohl das sind ein paar andere Verhältnisse.


----------



## Tyalra (5. Februar 2009)

ka.. aber es geht..


----------



## x3n0n (5. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hmmm
> 
> ein pinkelstrahl ist nicht durchgehend, sondern voller tropfen.
> kann da der strom dadurch überhaupt wirklich zum körper geleitet werden? :\


Ich wage zu behaupten, dass das das selbe Prinzip wie bei einer Mehlexplosion ist, Mehl ist eigentlich nicht brennbar, wenn es aber staubt...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. Februar 2009)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du schreibst alles in Capsock, sag mal geht's noch?




mal offtopic. erinnert mich an kung fu hustle. axtgang, gehts noch?. dicke nudel, gehts noch?


----------



## Toraka' (6. Februar 2009)

Hach, endlich wieder einen neuen Kräutergebackenes Ei Fred...wann gibt es die geheimsekt...den Club dazu?
Made mah day.
Ich geh mal Stranded II spielen, wenn ich wieder da bin will ich 3 seiten ohne lol, rofl, made my day oder unseren möchtegernganxta sehen.
Husch husch


----------



## Lillyan (6. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hmmm
> 
> ein pinkelstrahl ist nicht durchgehend, sondern voller tropfen.
> kann da der strom dadurch überhaupt wirklich zum körper geleitet werden? :\


Dazu gab es mal einen Test bei Galileo oder einer ähnlich wissenschaftlichen Sendung (*hüstel*). Da hat man durchaus einen Schlag bekommen.


----------



## maggus (6. Februar 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass das das selbe Prinzip wie bei einer Mehlexplosion ist, Mehl ist eigentlich nicht brennbar, wenn es aber staubt...



Man nehme eine feste Masse m und vergrößere ihr Volumen. Die verfügbare Oberfläche steigt rasant, die Aktivierungsenergie für die Reaktion (in unserem Fall die Mehlstaubexplosion) sinkt im Gegenzug rapide ab. Vóila, Bumm.




Lillyan schrieb:


> Dazu gab es mal einen Test bei Galileo oder einer ähnlich wissenschaftlichen Sendung (*hüstel*). Da hat man durchaus einen Schlag bekommen.



Ja, und jeder der das nicht glaubt, sollte einfach mal testen. Die Stromstärke auf einem Weidezaun ruft übrigens keine ernsthaften Verletzungen hervor, aber ne Lektion fürs Leben ist es allemal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (6. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dazu gab es mal einen Test bei Galileo oder einer ähnlich wissenschaftlichen Sendung (*hüstel*). Da hat man durchaus einen Schlag bekommen.


Ich kann mich nur erinnern, dass ich das mal bei Jackass gesehen hab ^^ Da sah es schmerzhaft aus...


----------



## Toraka' (6. Februar 2009)

...habt ihr übrigens mal gesehen was passieren kann wenn...Jungs eine lektion fürs Leben...pinkelt NIE das Lagerfeuer aus wenn ihr getrunken habt.
Habs zwar nicht ausprobiert aber das bild von IHM der vollkommen verkohlt ist reicht...
Lektion:
Alkohol ist brennbar, und so machts es ganz schnell schwuuusch wenn ihr Alk im Urin habt...und ihr habt nir mehr Spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## judgmentday (6. Februar 2009)

Also das mit dem Weidezaun hab ich auch gehört aber das mit dem Lagerfeuer is ja mal ne echt fiese nummer ob es wiklrich geht und wie viel alk müsste man dann im urin / körper haben, denn es brennt ja nur hochprozentiger .. *verwirrt Binz*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (6. Februar 2009)

AAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
Bitte verlasst euch nicht auf Sendungen wie Mythbusters und Galileo.

Das der Pinkelstrahl, nachdem er eine gewisse Distanz überwunden hat, ist klar.
Es kommt auf den Druck drauf an wie weit der Strahl voll ist.
Deshalb lernt man bei der Feuerwehr in der Grundausbildung, dass man mit seinem lustigen Wasserschlauch in Wohnungen auch Steckdosen ablöschen darf solange man nicht in der Pfütze des zurück laufenden Wassers steht und mehr als 1,5 Meter davon entfernt ist. 


Also nicht an den Zaun pinkeln und in die Steckdose sowieso nicht.

EDITas mit dem Feuer geht nicht, da alkoholische Lösungen erst ab 50% brennbar sind. Du wirst es niemals schaffen eine entsprechende Menge zu trinken ohne, dass das dein Körper runter verdünnen kann.


----------



## Davatar (6. Februar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und danach:
> "Weidenzaun-Pinkeln: Wer hält länger durch?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was man auf keinen Fall tun sollte ist versuchen, über nen Brückenrand bei Gegenwind zu pinkeln. War aber ganz lustig anzusehn als der Depp dann kam und meinte "öhm...ich hätte besser nicht gegen den Wind gepinkelt"
Tja, manchmal müssen auch Leute die älter als 3 Jahre alt sind noch lernen, dass man nicht auf die heisse Herdplatte langen sollte...


----------



## Yoranox (6. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß nich aber ich hab das schon oft ausprobiert da passiert soweit nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solltest aber vll die finger von den blockbatterien lassen(vorausgesetzt sie passen überhaupt in deinen mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kribbelt so lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw Steckdose/Hochspannungen anpinkeln ist keine gute idee je nachdem machts doch mal ZAPP aus unten genannten gründen unser physiklehrer kennt da einige storys zum thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (6. Februar 2009)

naja ich hätte gemeint wenn man x Stunden nach einem grossen suff ist dass dann natürlich viel alk im urin ist...oder?


----------



## Serran (6. Februar 2009)

Wieso wird mein alter Thread eigentlich immer wieder ausgebuddelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Februar 2009)

Serran schrieb:


> Wieso wird mein alter Thread eigentlich immer wieder ausgebuddelt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weil er genial ist^^


----------



## Rhokan (6. Februar 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> ...habt ihr übrigens mal gesehen was passieren kann wenn...Jungs eine lektion fürs Leben...pinkelt NIE das Lagerfeuer aus wenn ihr getrunken habt.
> Habs zwar nicht ausprobiert aber das bild von IHM der vollkommen verkohlt ist reicht...
> Lektion:
> Alkohol ist brennbar, und so machts es ganz schnell schwuuusch wenn ihr Alk im Urin habt...und ihr habt nir mehr Spass
> ...



Wie soll das denn gehen? Da braucht man ja bestimmt >40% Alk im Urin und das ist schon so oder so auf keinen fall möglich


----------



## Davatar (6. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht ein Mensch ohne Leber? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Naja nicht alles was man in den mund nimmt und auslaufen kann ist gesundheitsschädlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (6. Februar 2009)

das geht nicht. wurde bei Mythbusters getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (6. Februar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man gegen 'nen aktiven Weidezaun pinkelt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ICH HABE ES GETESTET  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider

aber es war eine Erfahrung wert hehe auch wenn es ziemlich weh tat.
Man muss sich nur nah genung davorstellen. Denn der Strahl wird es ab einer bestimmten Entfernung zerstreut.


Man ich sollte darüber ein Buch schreiben xD


----------



## Tyalra (6. Februar 2009)

ich hatte das doch auch geschrieben... es geht wirklich.. 
und die von mythbusters erzählen viel.. vll hatte der jenige der pissen musste von denen prostata krebs oder so.. das der strahl so low war...


----------



## Max der Orc (6. Februar 2009)

Das kann schon sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (6. Februar 2009)

Lutsche grade UltraAlkaline AA 1.5V... es prickelt son kleines bischchen...
zuerst fand ich den fred zum totlachen...aber jetzt hab ich selbser eine im mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

P.S.: is wirklich nen super bonbon ersatz O_o


----------



## Zonalar (7. Februar 2009)

Serran schrieb:


> Wieso wird mein alter Thread eigentlich immer wieder ausgebuddelt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer hat hier gesagt ich soll nach Batterien in der Suchfunktion suchen o.O? Genau, du^^

Da hab ich den Thread entdeckt und mir alle 7 Seiten angetan (zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch 7) und ich konnte einfach nicht anders als nen Gedicht darüber zu schreiben^^


----------



## Alion (9. Februar 2009)

Was auch ganz toll ist, mit dem Nagel in der Steckdose rumbohren bis es knallt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab ich mal als 3 Jähriger gemacht. Ich selber kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnert, aber mein Vater hat gemeint, ich sei durch das Halbe Zimmer geflogen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (9. Februar 2009)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Kindheitserinnerungen werden wach... :>


Genau das selbe kam mir in den Sinn als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die guten alten Blockbatterien.... Gibts die eigentlich noch? xD


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> Lutsche grade UltraAlkaline AA 1.5V... es prickelt son kleines bischchen...
> zuerst fand ich den fred zum totlachen...aber jetzt hab ich selbser eine im mund
> 
> 
> ...


bald habt ihr mich soweit das ich mir ne autobatterie inen MUnd stecke (oder zumindest die kabel vom Plus und Minus Pol)


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bald habt ihr mich soweit das ich mir ne autobatterie inen MUnd stecke (oder zumindest die kabel vom Plus und Minus Pol)


Das kribbelt aber dann nicht nur in Deinem Mund, das prickelt dann auch noch in Deinem Bauchnabel.


----------



## Hinack (10. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das kribbelt aber dann nicht nur in Deinem Mund, das prickelt dann auch noch in Deinem Bauchnabel.


Wieso kommmt mir grade eine Werbung in den Kopf ?
"Und eine Batterie von die Auto, die so schön hat gekribelt in mein Bauchnabel." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du hast die Anspielung verstanden und gewinnst so viele Waschmaschinen, die Du mit Deinem kleinen linken Finger tragen kannst! Herzlichen Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (10. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Du hast die Anspielung verstanden und gewinnst so viele Waschmaschinen, die Du mit Deinem kleinen linken Finger tragen kannst! Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> ...



Hui :O ich mag Waschmaschinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (10. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Eine Batterie, die frisch ausgepackt und keine Spuren von Beschädigung aufweist in den Mund zu nehmen; in den Mund nehmen, nicht kauen, stellt kein Gesundheitsrisiko dar. Also keine Gefahr für Leib und Leben.


Ganz genau... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2009)

Hinack schrieb:


> Wieso kommmt mir grade eine Werbung in den Kopf ?
> "Und eine Batterie von die Auto, die so schön hat gekribelt in mein Bauchnabel."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-.- morgen kauf ich mir ne autobatterie (also ne neue)!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Februar 2009)

das will ich sehen^^ das mit der AUTOBATTERIE in den mund ^^


----------



## Maladin (11. Februar 2009)

Ruhe in Frieden

/wink maladin


----------

